# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Kinh nghiệm đi du lịch Phú Quốc

## thichdidulich

*Du lich phu quoc* - Phú Quốc hay còn gọi là Đảo Ngọc, là hòn đảo lớn nhất của Việt Nam, cũng như là đảo lớn nhất trong quần thể 22 đảo tại đây, nằm trong vịnh Thái Lan. Đảo Phú Quốc cùng với các đảo khác tạo thành huyện đảo Phú Quốc trực thuộc tỉnh Kiên Giang. Toàn bộ huyện đảo có tổng diện tích 589,23 km2 ( theo thống kê số liệu đất năm 2005 ), xấp xỉ diện tích đảo Singapore.Thị trấn Dương Đông, toạ lạc ở phía bắc, là thủ phủ của huyện đảo. Phú Quốc nằm cách thành phố Rạch Giá 120km và cách thị xã Hà Tiên 45km.

_Phương tiện đi Phú Quốc._
Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh đi máy bay đến Phú Quốc : Vietnam Airline, Arimekong
Mỗi ngày thường có khoảng từ 6 đến 10 chuyến bay từ HCM – PQ.
Giờ bay: 06:20 / 06:40 / 07:20 / 08:30 / 09:20 / 10:40 / 11:40 / 12:40 / 14:40 / 15:00
- Thành phố Cần Thơ đi máy bay đến Phú Quốc: Vietnam Airline
Các chuyến bay đi Phú Quốc xuất phát từ Cần Thơ xuất phát lúc: 12:00 vào thứ 2, thứ 4, thứ 5, thứ 7, chủ nhật.
- Thành phố Rạch Giá đi máy bay đến Phú Quốc
Các chuyến bay đi Phú Quốc xuất phát từ Rạch Giá xuất phát lúc: 07:30 vào các ngày trong tuần.
Vé máy bay các chặng đi Phú Quốc cũng có giá rẻ nhưng phải book sớm trước vài tháng, và vé giá rẻ cũng có những điều kiện rang buộc. Mọi người suy nghĩ trước khi xuất vé nhé!
Nếu từ Sài Gòn đi đường bộ kết kợp đường thuỷ để đến Phú Quốc thì theo hành trình sau:
Đặt xe 11 giờ đêm đi Rạch Giá – Nghỉ đêm trên xe, trên đường đi xe đi từ SG - Rạch Giá xe sẽ dừng 2 lần.
- Xe Mai Linh: (08) 39292929 giá vé lượt khoảng 125.000đ
Địa chỉ: Phòng vé trên đường Lê Hồng Phong quận 10 – HCM – Bến xe miền tây.
- Xe Phương Trang: (08) 38309309 giá vé 1 lượt khoảng 135.000đ, xe giường nằm.
Địa chỉ: Phòng vé trên đường Lê Hồng Phong quận 10 – HCM – Bến xe miền tây.
Vé tàu Rạch Giá – Phú Quốc.
Thông thường các chuyến tàu cao tốc sẽ xuất phát đi Phú Quốc 8h sang và 1h chiều ( nếu mọi người không muốn ở Rạch Giá thì book vé chuyến bay 8h sang đi luôn), mọi người có thể đặt vé các hãng tàu sau:
Tàu Superdong: II, III, IV.
Địa chỉ: Số 14 đường Tự Do, Vĩnh Thanh, Rạch Giá ( gần bến tàu).
Số điện thoại phòng vé: 077.3877 742- 077.3877 741.
Giá vé người lớn: 320.000đ/ lượt.
Thời gian tàu chạy từ Rạch Giá đến Phú Quốc mất khoảng 2h30 phút đến 3h tuỳ thuộ vào tình hình thời tiết, ai mà hay bị say tàu thì ra khu vực phía sau mà ngồi thì sẽ khoẻ hơnso với ngồi phía trước, lúc lên tàu cũng có thể lên phía sau cabin (ở tầng trên) ngồi phía trên có thể ngắm cảnh, lưu ý ngồi phía trên thì phải cẩn thận.
Ngoài ra còn có những đường khác để đến đảo Phú Quốc như Hà Tiên – Phú Quốc, số điện thoại : Tàu Superdong I: 077.3955 989, Phà Biển: 077.3957 239. Ưu điểm của Phà Biển đi Phú Quốc là chở được ô tô từ 4 chỗ đến 45 chỗ và xe máy dễ dàng. Vé hành khách là: 185.000đ/ vé. Nếu bạn có ô tô đi đông người thì sự lựa chọn tốt nhất là Phà Biển đi Phú Quốc từ bến phà về trung tâm Dương Đông khoảng 45km.


_Khi ra đến du lịch Phú Quốc:_
Nếu đến bằng máy bay: Thông thường khi mình đặt khách sạn phú quốc trước thì lúc mình đến sân bay nhân viên khách sạn phú quốc sẽ đón mình về ( nhớ là báo giờ bay và số điện thoại để khách sạn đón), chi phí cho việc này đã bao gồm trong tiền phòng nên không phải trả thêm.
Sân bay Phú Quốc cũng nằm gần trung tâm – nhưng để khi đến khu có nhiều khach san phu quoc mà khách du lịch hay ở như: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, SASCO, Thiên Hải Sơn, Hương Biển,…thì khoảng 60.000 - 80.000 đ taxi, cứ nhìn đồng hồ mà trả tiền,1km khoảng 14.000đ


_Nếu mọi người ra Phú Quốc bằng đường tàu:_
Lúc tàu sắp cặp bến mấy anh nhân viên trên tàu có thông báo bán vé xe đưa khách từ bến tàu Bãi Vòng về trung thị trấn Dương Đông - giá vé là 25.000đ. Mọi người có thể gọi taxi về trung tâm, bến tàu cách trung tâm khoảng 12 - 13 km. Ở bến tàu cũng có mấy bác xe ôm thì trả giá khoảng 40.000đ/người để về trung tâm.
Phương tiện đi lại ở Phú Quốc:
- Taxi đi chợ và đi chơi ban đêm thì 1km: 14.000đ
. Sasco : 077.376 7676
. Mai Linh: 077.399 7799 
- Thuê xe 7 chỗ đi Nam Đảo hoặc Bắc Đảo 1 ngày khoảng 750.000đ, 850.000đ cho từng loại xe.
- Thuê xe máy thì nhờ các bạn tiếp tân khach san phu quoc chỉ chỗ. Giá thuê khoảng 120.000đ/ xe số, 150.000đ/ tay ga, không bao gồm xăng( khu vực đường Trần Hưng Đạo có nhiều Điểm cho thuê xe máy). 
Lưu ý khi tham quan Phú Quốc bằng xe máy nhớ chạy xe cẩn thận nhé. Đặc biệt đoạn đường An Thới – Hàm Ninh - Dương Đông là đường nhựa nhưng rất hẹp và nguy hiểm, khi có xe lớn nhớ chạy sát lề. Một điều cần lưu ý nữa mấy chú công an ở Phú Quốc khó lắm đấy thì nhớ đem bằng lái xe theo.


_Các điểm tham quan ở Phú Quốc_
- Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của đảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay – du khách có thể mua và thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống hay mua sắm qùa lưu niệm, hải sản khô…
- Suối Tranh: Con suối bắt nguồn từ dãy Hàm Ninh, chảy thành thác ba tầng, tuôn thành suối cuốn hút du khách thích khám phá sự bí ẩn của thiên nhiên. Suối Tranh là khu du lịch sinh thái lớn của đảo Phú Quốc, du khách đến tham quan có thể leo núi khám phá và tắm ở thác ba tầng.
- Vườn quốc gia Phú Quốc: Khu rừng nguyên sinh với 929 loài thực vật, 144 loài động vật sinh sống trên diện tích 370 km2. Du khách đến đây sẽ trở về với hệ sinh thái tự nhiên nguyên vẹn nhất trong vùng khí hậu ôn hoà từ 24 – 27oC, rất tuyệt vời cho du khảo, nghỉ dưỡng. Từ đỉnh núi Chúa cao 565 m tại Vườn quốc gia, du khách có thể phóng tầm mắt ngắm nhìn rừng núi trùng điệp của đảo Phú Quốc.
- Trại nuôi ngọc trai Phú Quốc: cơ sở nuôi cấy ngọc trai “Phú Quốc Pearl Farm” được thành lập năm 1994, do ông Grant Jonhanston, người New Zeland làm chủ. Ngọc trai Phú Quốc đang là một thương hiệu nổi tiếng về uy tín, chất lượng và là điểm tham quan hấp dẫn du khách.
- Nhà thùng nước mắm Phú Quốc: Nước mắm Phú Quốc được sản xuất từ nguồn nguyên liệu cá cơm tươi ngon, nổi tiếng khắp trong và ngoài nước. Đến nhà thùng xem quy trình sản xuất của nghề thủ công truyền thống, niềm tự hào của đất đảo. Nhiều nhà thùng lớn nổi tiếng sẵn sàng đón khách vào tham quan như: Thanh Hà, Quốc Hưng, Sasco…
- Quần đảo An Thới: Quần đảo An Thới với 12 hòn đảo nhỏ to khác nhau ở phía Nam, là những hòn đảo còn giữ nguyên nét hoang sơ với bãi cát trắng sẽ là những không gian riêng tư phù hợp cho các cặp tình nhân, hay nhóm bạn bè để được đắm mình cùng biển xanh hay tìm đến sự thoát ly hoang dã… 


Đây là một số *kinh nghiệm du lịch Phú Quốc*, và *thông tin du lịch Phú Quốc* mình muốn chia sẽ hi vọng sẽ giúp ích cho chuyến đi du lịch của bạn

----------

